# Dry, coarse, frizzy asian hair *sigh* help please!



## purple.haze (Mar 1, 2011)

Basically the title says it all lol. I don't use that much heat on my hair, I use the L'Oreal sleek straight serum when I wanna blowdry or straighten, but usually I just let my hair air dry. The day I wash my hair, it always dries really frizzy and coarse with dry ends. My hair is fairly straight except for the kinks around my shoulders - HATE IT. I used to get my hair chemically straightened, which solved the frizzy problem because it just dried straight, but that always gave me so many split ends. Like I said, I don't really use that much heat on my hair at all, I just like dying it every 2-3 months but I'll lay off of that too. Any suggestions for really good leave in conditioners and anti frizz creams I can apply to wet hair so it dries without the frizz and hopefully less dry? Thanks!! xo P.S. I'm in Canada, so we lack a lot of the really great products you lucky Americans/Europeans get to enjoy, but I'll do my best to get my hands onto the recommendations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Mar 2, 2011)

Assuming amazon.com ships to Canada, Shiseido Tsubaki damage care is good (the white bottles). It's a very rich formula that did wonders on my lengths.

Kerastase also has a leave in conditioenr (it also acts as a heat protection) called Sublimateur Jour (daily repleneshing cream). It's very good but do'nt apply too much or it will make your hair look greasy.


----------



## divadoll (Mar 2, 2011)

I live in Canada and I've never had a problem in getting product either online or at stores.  I do have some suggestions for conditioning your hair.  Coconut oil worn as a hairmask and covered with a shower cap for about an hour then shampoo would leave your hair shiny and well conditioned.  You can also try washing your hair with conditioner only and only using shampoo 2 or 3x a week.  I'm currently doing this to 'extend the life of my hair colour and also to give some more shine to my hair.  So far, I'm getting lots of compliments as my hair is a bright red at the moment but it is super shiny.


----------



## Chantiqa4 (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree with divadoll, coconut oil helps to restore moisture in your dry hair. In fact, it's one of the famous Asian beauty secrets for maintaining healthy shiny hair. I also use olive oil and honey hair mask once a week or 2 weeks, cover with saran wrap for about 15 mnt, the heat will help the absorption of the oil and honey. Rinse in semi hot water and shampoo. This helped get rid of my split ends as well. And 1 thing, if you do feel the need to dye your hair, they sell natural hair colors like henna hair colors, much healthier for hair. Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

